# CPC-A Raleigh Area



## dvassar (Dec 16, 2010)

Deborah M. Vassar
109 Vatersay Drive ● Apex, NC  27502 ● (919) 387-0119 ● deborahvassar2002@yahoo.com

EDUCATION
AAPC, Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice, March 2010
Certified Pharmacy Technician, May 2007
Certified Nursing Assistant, September 2005
Pitt Community College, Associate of Applied Science in Health Information Technology, December 2006
Wake Technical Community College, Associate of Applied Science in Criminal Justice

RELATED COURSEWORK
Coding, Health Law, Medical Terminology, Anatomy/Physiology, Microbiology, Record Systems, and Management as it relates to the healthcare system

WORK EXPERIENCE
Target Corporation, Certified Pharmacy Technician, Apex, NC, January 2007-Present
•	Process prescriptions to include inputting data in computer accurately
•	Process insurance claims
•	Ensure prescriptions are filled accurately
•	Assist customers with over-the-counter products and payment
•	Process orders received from supplier
•	Pull and maintain inventory of supplies
•	Take phone prescriptions from doctors/nurses
•	Process transfers in and out of pharmacy

Wake Med/Cary, Materials Processing and Distribution Technician (temporary position), Cary, NC, February-September 2006
•	Distributed supplies/linen to all areas of the hospital on a regular basis
•	Assessed inventory of supplies needed to maintain sufficient levels for all departments
•	Answered incoming calls for urgent requests
•	Ordered new inventory via SMS computer systems for each day	

Wachovia Corporation, Raleigh, NC
Loss Mitigation Specialist, June 1997-May 2002
•	Assisted customers who had been referred for foreclosure in finding alternatives to the legal process
•	Created and processed repayment plans, presales, payoffs, reinstatements and refinancing
•	Contacted attorneys, real estate agents and other mortgage lenders on a regular basis
•	Utilized knowledge of lender requirements and penalties incurred for failure to service loans in a timely manner
Foreclosure/Bankruptcy Specialist
•	Monitored foreclosure and bankruptcy files to ensure compliance with investor timeframes
•	Maintained direct contact with attorneys, mortgagors and third parties for accurate and timely processing of accounts

COMPUTER SKILLS
•	Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint


----------

